# Palestra - Alterações Climáticas Naturais e Antropogénicas



## Vince (28 Mar 2007 às 17:18)

...



> O OAL retomou as suas Palestras públicas mensais, que como habitualmente têm lugar no Edifício Central, pelas 21h30 da última sexta-feira de cada mês.
> 
> A próxima palestra terá lugar no dia 30 de Março e abordará o seguinte tema:
> *ALTERAÇÕES CLIMÁTICAS NATURAIS E ANTROPOGÉNICAS*
> ...


----------



## rossby (28 Mar 2007 às 17:20)

Vince disse:


> ...



BOA !


----------

